

Create CON folder in Windows operating system. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/03/create-con-folder-in-windows-operating.html

======
jgrahamc
This is documented: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/aa365247(VS.85).aspx> These names are reserved names from DOS which
got them from CP/M. Back in the CP/M days they were pretty important.

For example, to print a document it was common to do:

    
    
        PIP LST:=filename.ext
    

to send the file to the LST (list) device which was typically a printer.
Dumping a file to the console was

    
    
        PIP CON:=filename.ext
    

PIP itself goes back even further to the PDP line of DEC machines.

